# Wood filler sanding block



## ColeyS1 (16 May 2016)

I've made a few of these before, but thought I'd share a few pics of this version.
It's particularly useful for sanding mouldings.
First off, just cover an offcut of the moulding with 3-4 layers of masking tape( or the thickness of your sandpaper ) Finally one layer of clingfilm. 
The sanding block is just an offcut of handrail with a large groove in the bottom. Mix up a load of 2 pac filler and fill up the groove- push that onto the moulding you've prepared with masking tape and clingfilm 





The newest addition was adding extraction. A large hole drilled through the end, followed by lots of little holes joining the big one. Abranet sandpaper comes into its own ! (Thanks rep for the free sample )




It works really really well sucking away the dust. On the next hardwood mouldy job it should really make a difference.
Just need to buy a roll of abranet to try on the orbital sander now.

Coley


----------



## custard (16 May 2016)

I once worked in a workshop and was spending hours making up a "mirror image" profile for a sanding block, when a much wiser craftsmen took pity on me and showed me what is basically your method without the dust extraction!


----------



## whittler1507 (16 May 2016)

Blimey what a brilliant idea, thanks for sharing that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101 (16 May 2016)

That's the skirtings sorted! Simple and brilliant genius, thanks Coley. I have a whole house full to do.


----------



## Adam9453 (16 May 2016)

I really wish I'd seen this tip before I sanded 16 metres of intricate deep moulding carefully by hand, it took ages and rounded off more of the sharpness than I'd have liked. I will definitely be making this for any future mouldings. Thanks so much for sharing you will save me a huge amount of time. Like bm101 I've also got a whole house of skirtings to do (except one room which I've already done and took me ages)


----------



## ColeyS1 (17 May 2016)

Glad you guys found it useful [WINKING FACE] 

Coley


----------



## ColeyS1 (26 May 2016)

Well I've just tried the abranet on the orbital sander. Must say I'm not that impressed with it tbh. It felt really agressive to start with (120 grit) then very quickly seemed to lose its edge.
I'll keep the rest of the roll for hand sanding.
I've read before that it cuts so well you should buy a grit finer than what you're use to, I'm wondering if perhaps 100 grit might be better once it lost its edge.....

Coley


----------



## Fitzroy (26 May 2016)

Damn, 6 months too late. Reproduced 2m of Victorian skirting by adjusting the table saw blade height to cut away a closeish stepped profile, a shoulder plane to take off the step edges and finished with hand sanding. I think this approach would have saved me hours, ho hum you live and learn.

F.


----------



## ED65 (27 May 2016)

Bloody genius!


----------

